# Paphiopedilum Orchids of Viet Nam – albino form - A Review Part 2



## Hakone (Dec 3, 2011)

Paphiopedilum barbigerum album
From friend ( Germany )





paphiopedilum coccineum aureum
fromf friend (Germany )




paphiopedilum concolor album
from friend ( Germany )


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Roy (Dec 3, 2011)

Well done again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting group of plants -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2011)

nice


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2011)

Great show (PART 2)!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice all!


----------

